# Tamron SP rumors anyone?



## slclick (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm curious if Tammy is known or rumored to be releasing more SP Prime lenses. I've love to see some over 90mm.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2019)

I have been hoping that Tamron or Sigma would put out a 600F5.6 prime. They should be able to do it at the cost of a 150-600, but being a prime it should be considerably sharper. Now, if they came out with an R-mount 600F5.6, I think my wallet would be in jepordy!


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2019)

I'd love to see their version of 135/200/400


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 19, 2019)

here's a cool rumor for you 
https://www.canonwatch.com/tamron-s...4-vc-usd-and-35mm-f-1-4-usd-lenses-very-soon/


----------

